# Nhandu Coloratovillosus



## Radamanthys (Feb 7, 2009)

Thinking of get a 5 1/2" female.

Searched around, asked around and got only personal-one-specimen information and precarious care sheets. Can anyone send me some light here? As for temperament, substrate height, urticating hair (i hear they are BAD), burrowing, eating, etc.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145465

I think the above general caresheet is extremely useful.  

I also found the following on beccastarantulas.com.  "Typical terrestrial care - 5 gallon aquarium with hide, substrate, and water dish.  This species tends to be slightly defensive/nervous and will readily kick hairs.  Not necessarily one for handling!"  Have fun!


----------



## Radamanthys (Feb 7, 2009)

mking said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145465
> 
> I think the above general caresheet is extremely useful.
> 
> I also found the following on beccastarantulas.com.  "Typical terrestrial care - 5 gallon aquarium with hide, substrate, and water dish.  This species tends to be slightly defensive/nervous and will readily kick hairs.  Not necessarily one for handling!"  Have fun!


[sarcasm]Yeah, you give me professional tarantula information, thanks so much.[/sarcasm]

If i wanted a general caresheet i'd ask for one, and wouldn't create this thread, right? I want specific information for N. coloratovillosus, the info i asked thanks.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## patrick86 (Feb 7, 2009)

There's nothing special about the care necessary for your Nhandu to live a long and healthy life. You can keep it like any other terrestrial. Temps and humidity that you're comfortable in, dry substrate, water dish and a hide. Keep the substrate high enough that the space between the top of it and the top of your container is no more than the spiders leg span. How much more specific do you need? 

mking didn't deserved the sarcasm.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 7, 2009)

i got one and its my only t =( but anyway they are skittish but i remember holding her a spiderling so you can hold them but just dont stop holding them for good i guess keep it humid room temp is fine and nothing is really special


----------



## Mina (Feb 7, 2009)

I have two sub adult females.  They are really, really, really, skittish.  They are very fast, and kick hairs with or without the slightest reason.  They are beautiful animals, and are very easy to care for, feed once a week, overfill the water dish every other time you feed, and offer them a good hide, it helps with the skittish speeding all over in panic when the lid is opened.
Does that help any?


----------



## Radamanthys (Feb 8, 2009)

Mina said:


> I have two sub adult females.  They are really, really, really, skittish.  They are very fast, and kick hairs with or without the slightest reason.  They are beautiful animals, and are very easy to care for, feed once a week, overfill the water dish every other time you feed, and offer them a good hide, it helps with the skittish speeding all over in panic when the lid is opened.
> Does that help any?


that's more like it


----------



## D-back (Feb 8, 2009)

I've just rehoused one of my 2 colorato. slings (just under 2"). He elevated his front legs (it wasn't a classic threat display) and repeatedly attacked the tweezers. They have more moisture in the enclosure than my brachypelmas but less than my lividums..they seem to be happy with it...


----------



## Locutus (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine is somewhat agressive. It doesn't flick U hairs easily but is ready to bite more often than not. And it has excavated a single horizontal burrow (around 10 cm long) starting under the log I put there for shelter and decoration. But it makes several 'exploration' walks every day, so no problem with that. Its a superb eater, jumps (literally, it does not run into the prey, jumps over it) over the roaches and doesn't miss a feed.
I lke decorated set ups for Ts, so I have it in a ExoTerra (small) with a mix of peat and coconut fiber, a log, and a couple of live plants. I mist around 3 times a week (mainly in the area around the plants), a water dish is always present in the enclosure, and the temps are around 23ºC now in winter. 
It is a beautiful spider to watch, the typical big, heavy-bodied neotropical T. But now I'm more for arboreals and OWs  . In any case, enjoy it.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 8, 2009)

Radamanthys said:


> [sarcasm]Yeah, you give me professional tarantula information, thanks so much.[/sarcasm]
> 
> If i wanted a general caresheet i'd ask for one, and wouldn't create this thread, right? I want specific information for N. coloratovillosus, the info i asked thanks.


I was actually trying to help, but thanks for the sarcasm.  You're a pretty nice guy.

Also, I guess you didn't read the second part of my post, which included information addressing basically every question that you asked.  Sorry I didn't give you an exact substrate height--we can't all be perfect I suppose.  As another poster asked, what more information do you need?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Oct 31, 2014)

caring for N. coloratovillosus was very easy, the hairs are what I cannot go near. Devastating hairs, Id stick to Old worlders If I knew this.
N cromatis is easy to care for also, I prefer it.


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 31, 2014)

Shrike said:


> I was actually trying to help, but thanks for the sarcasm.  You're a pretty nice guy.
> 
> Also, I guess you didn't read the second part of my post, which included information addressing basically every question that you asked.  Sorry I didn't give you an exact substrate height--we can't all be perfect I suppose.  As another poster asked, what more information do you need?


 right bro i was thinking the same thing! He knows nothing of the species and is talking to you like your retarded. If i coulda caught this post.earlier i woulda toldem they never kick hairs and are perfectly handlable.... and as for cageing no need these guys r cuddle buddys house it on your pillow! Caresheets can suck so if u have specifics on species and the time give it. But atleast j gave him a place to start!


----------



## tweakz (Oct 31, 2014)

It's a nhandu lol pretty straightforward don't see what this thread gave you that 2 minutes on Google couldn't. When you ask for help with a species that has such a basic and commonly known care regiment, don't be a jerk when someone answers such a newbie question for you just because it wasn't quite how you wanted it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 31, 2014)

Ummm, this is a 5 year old thread.  The OP hasn't posted on the forum in over 4 years...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Akai (Oct 31, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of old threads resurfacing today.  Lol


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 1, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> Ummm, this is a 5 year old thread.  The OP hasn't posted on the forum in over 4 years...


 Real shame so many old posters , arent active anymore. So many Great T keepers just gave up , or quit forums. I heard a lot of T owners lose interest after a few years :cry:.


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 1, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> Ummm, this is a 5 year old thread.  The OP hasn't posted on the forum in over 4 years...


 damn it!!! I wantes that jerk to see my post.lol.


----------

